# Grabräuber-Spriggan



## Nanimo (29. August 2013)

Hat wer eine Ahnung wo ich die finde damit ich davon 3 Killen kann für die Punkte?


----------



## hockomat (29. August 2013)

Wenn du auf das Bild des Sprigan im Bestiarium gehst wird die angegeben in welchem Gebiet die sind musst da dann nur mal rund um schauen eigentlich wenn man die grobe Gegend hat isses easy


----------



## karstenschilder (30. August 2013)

Ist jedoch teilweise nicht so gut beschrieben.

@TE: Du musst da hin gehen, wo in so einem großen Loch/Graben eine Ruine zu sehen ist.


----------

